# Any good haircut sites for toddler boy...(pic)



## luvmylittleboy (Mar 25, 2006)

I want to get my little boys hair cut (he will be 3 in July). Looking for websites that have cute toddler boy cuts w/pic's....

Thanks


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 25, 2006)

Here's a few... the spiky ones always come out so cute on the kids lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

